# Bentley GTC detailed - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to check in on...










A client from end of 2011 with which we detailed his Ferrari 599 GTB made contact early this year with regards to a newly acquired Bentley GTC in midnight blue with magnolia leather trim. The vehicle had an apparent hint of cigar smoke odour within the interior which was something to be tended to along with minimising visibility of swirl markings in the paintwork. 2 days were set aside for some much needed detailing tlc. Our enhancement detail with  interior valet and odour removal plus soft top cleaning and protection.

The car on arrival...













































































































Vehicle had been used and enjoyed since acquirement and of course, with the roads due to the bad weather we have had recently, understandable levels of soiling.

Roof was lightly dampened with water ready for Renovo soft top cleaner. 
After around 15 minutes this was agitated with a medium stiffness brush to ensure grime is loosened yet roof fabric is not tarnished.
Rinsed throughly then on with the wash regime.

Vehicle rinsed thoroughly.
All lower sections, engine bay, arches, tyres, wheels and doorshuts pre soaked with Bilthamber surfex HD.
Engine compartment, wheels tyres etc agitated with various brushes.
Arches cleaned thoroughly with mid stiffness brush as to ensure grime is loosened and removed rather than moved about.
Rinsed.
Washed using 2 bucket method with Carbon Collective wooly wash mitt and CarChem luxury shampoo.
Rinsed.
Iron X applied, left for a couple of minutes then wiped over with microfibre towel to ensure product is fully active and giving best productivity of itself.
Rinsed.
CarChem tar and glue remover applied to soften and remove tar deposits on wheels and paintwork.
Rinsed.
Clayed using I4Detailing claybar and Valetpro citrus bling cut 50ml to 500ml which is a staple clay lube plus seem's to aid in decontaminating somewhat better due to its citrus content.
Final thorough rinse then dried using Bears Wax Factory super soft and plush microfibre towels plus excess water blown out of panel gaps with blow tool via compressor.

Products and tools used:

Bilthamber surfex HD
Autosmart smart wheels
CarChem tar and glue remover
Carpro iron X
CarChem luxury shampoo
Car Collective wooly wash mitt ( that thing is massive I can assure you )
Various brushes
3 buckets, 2 containing grit guards
Bears wax factory super soft drying towels

Wheeled into the quite spacious garage and inspected for paint thickness and defect levels under lighting. Paint thickness was a little scatty and a couple of suspect areas where paintwork had been carried out so caution adhered to upon these said areas.

Passenger door...



















After...



















Passenger rear quarter...



















After...



















Passenger front wing before...



















After...



















Front bumper before...










After...










Bootlid 50/50 bravado...










After completed...










Machine polishing was undertaken with the following tools and products:

Scholl Concepts S17+
3M ultrafina SE
Menzerna PO85rd finishing polish
Lake Counrty foamed wool pads
Scholl Concepts orange sandwich polishing pads
Meguiars D300 microfibre correction compound
3M yellow polishing pads
3M blue finishing pads
Chemical Guys hexlogic white and green polishing pads
Scholl Concepts blue polishing spot pads
3M yellow polishing spot pads

Interior was tended to with a thorough vacuum.
Complete interior cleaned with weak dilution of Autosmart G101 and Angelwax heaven for leather cleaner.
All relevant areas tended to with various brushes.
Woodwork waxed with beeswax.

Engine bay polished and dressed.
Tyres dressed.
Wheels sealed.
Exhausts polished.
Arches dressed.
Front grille ( became soul destroying to the end ) tended to.
Soft top proofed and protected.
Paintwork finished in our own carnauba wax, Meilluer

The fruits of our 27 hours later...







































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

superb work scott:thumb: great write up very crisp shots mate.

Regards
Andy,


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Lovely work mate look forward to meeting you tomorrow and getting a professional touch on my car


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Scott


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Scott, good write up with some great shots.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Beast of a motor!! Great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work scott, finished shots look great


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work and a good write up too !!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job Scott coupled with some great pics :thumb:


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking awesome mate! Awesome colour.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Good to see you posting again mate. Fantastic job. Looks spot on. (Best wheels for a modern Bentley aside to the 'Speed' ones too imo)

Also that 'garage' looks pretty special!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

unique detail said:


> superb work scott:thumb: great write up very crisp shots mate.
> 
> Regards
> Andy,


Cheers Andy.



LukeWS said:


> Lovely work mate look forward to meeting you tomorrow and getting a professional touch on my car


Thanks Luke. Look forward to seeing you later.:thumb:



Prestige Detail said:


> Nice work Scott


Cheers buddy.



AaronGTi said:


> Very nice Scott, good write up with some great shots.


Thanks Aaron.



Demetri said:


> Very nice work mate :thumb:


Cheers.



DannyMair said:


> Beast of a motor!! Great work


They always have a presence even still looking slightly executive. Thanks.



stangalang said:


> Nice work scott, finished shots look great


Cheers Stang mate.



Trist said:


> Very nice!! :thumb:


Ta.



kk1966 said:


> Nice work and a good write up too !!


Thanks bud.



slrestoration said:


> Lovely job Scott coupled with some great pics :thumb:


Thanks Nick.



Bearswaxfactory said:


> Looking awesome mate! Awesome colour.


Cheers Martin. Colour is very nice in the flesh.



Refined Detail said:


> Good to see you posting again mate. Fantastic job. Looks spot on. (Best wheels for a modern Bentley aside to the 'Speed' ones too imo)
> 
> Also that 'garage' looks pretty special!


Had soooooo much going on with the unit, home, uncle passing away and so on. Not really been bothered in documenting, just rocking on and doing teh detailing jig as usual.:thumb:


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks superb! Great work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely stuff fella:thumb:

Bentley grilles are definately in my top5 of Detailing Hates!:wall:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

andrewhutch1 said:


> Looks superb! Great work.





Summit Detailing said:


> Lovely stuff fella:thumb:
> 
> Bentley grilles are definately in my top5 of Detailing Hates!:wall:


Thanks very much both.:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed buddy :thumb:..


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing job and beautifull car, but that garage! I take that over the bentley


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> awesome!!:thumb:


Thanks.



dooka said:


> Very nice indeed buddy :thumb:..


Cheers Rob.



Jdudley90 said:


> Amazing job and beautifull car, but that garage! I take that over the bentley


Thanks and yes, the garage is pretty epic.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Scott. Great when you have a venue that lends itself so well to work and photographs.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks smashing mate, is this the owners garage or your new unit? If its your unit im moving in..... :thumb:


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Superb work! fantastic!



Beau Technique said:


> Machine polishing was undertaken with the following tools and products:
> 
> Scholl Concepts S17+
> 3M ultrafina SE
> ...


wanted to ask some noob questions, hope you dont mind - looking at the list of products used for machine polishing, can you break that up a little please like what was used where and why so many different types? so how many stage polishing was that?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Cheers.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Top stuff Scott. Great when you have a venue that lends itself so well to work and photographs.


Thanks mate.



PaulN said:


> Looks smashing mate, is this the owners garage or your new unit? If its your unit im moving in..... :thumb:


Not quite my new unit mate sadly. If it was, I would of moved in by now and left the other half and mum at home:lol:



fordfan said:


> Superb work! fantastic!
> 
> wanted to ask some noob questions, hope you dont mind - looking at the list of products used for machine polishing, can you break that up a little please like what was used where and why so many different types? so how many stage polishing was that?


Thanks.
The stages were what I would class 2. Reasoning behind so many different types of polish / pads used was the need for extra bite or less bite when finishing down correctly. Due to the vehicle having had paintwork, some areas were quite hard where as others were quite soft so no 2 panels worked out the same without some tweeks be it change of pad type or adding / changing polish to suit.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning Scott


Brian


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great transformation, lovely finished job


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning Scott
> 
> Brian





forge197 said:


> Great transformation, lovely finished job





TopSport+ said:


> perfect





jlw41 said:


> Very nice! :thumb:


Thanks for the comments folks.


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job matey as per usual :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Conri said:


> Great job! :thumb:





Deeper Detail said:


> Great job matey as per usual :thumb:


Thanks for the comments chaps.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work Scott.


----------



## FocusST (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! Like new - what a good job.


----------



## 524jus (Mar 19, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

super job, love the reflections


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely. Loving the colour on that too


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Superb detail, well done mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Top work Scott.


Cheers Dan. Nice to see you back posting and hope your well mate.



FocusST said:


> Wow! Like new - what a good job.


Thanks. Client is a very nice chap and he is always pleased with the outcome http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=162&t=1257032&mid=0&nmt=My+new+toy...



524jus said:


> Great job!


:thumb:



Jas16 said:


> super job, love the reflections


Thanks. Cant beat how flat and level a Bentley finish is.



Clyde said:


> Lovely. Loving the colour on that too


Thank you.



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Superb detail, well done mate


Cheers.



B17BLG said:


> stunning work


Thanks.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Will be in contact very soon mate when I get five mins to myself lol.


----------

